# Сакроилеит



## litvin4ik (17 Май 2018)

Добрый вечер ,не подскажите пожалуйста,пару дней назад сделал рентген костей таза ,написали двухсторонний сакроилеит ,больше слева,1 ст как я понял,говорит ли это 100 гарантии ББ？из жалоб год назад при резком движении был щелчек и боль в пояснице,потом боль в ноге,отдавала в пах,в  покое боль моментально проходила,сейчас легкие боли в верхней части ягодиц（больше справа） и не большая боль в ногах по верхней поверхности бедра,одновременно редко болят,в основном нога болит правая.


----------



## La murr (17 Май 2018)

@litvin4ik, здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (17 Май 2018)

Нужно снимки переснять на однотонном фоне. А так только кирпичи видны. 
Какие анализы крови, в том числе и биохимические, выполнены?


----------



## litvin4ik (26 Июн 2018)

Владимир Воротынцев написал(а):


> Нужно снимки переснять на однотонном фоне. А так только кирпичи видны.
> Какие анализы крови, в том числе и биохимические, выполнены?


ревмапробы в норме,ген отрицательный,мрт крестца сделал,заключение : изменений и патологий нет


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (27 Июн 2018)

Массаж, ЛФК, НПВС внутрь при боли, полужесткий поясничный корсет при физических нагрузках.
Хорошо бы попасть к врачам любого оставшегося в Славянске санатория и пройти у них амбулаторное лечение.


----------



## litvin4ik (27 Июн 2018)

@Владимир Воротынцев, прокапал 7 дней латрен,лизин, и 5 дней ксефокам колол,я бы не сказал что он боль убирал,может посоветуете кому в Славянске обратится？


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (28 Июн 2018)

Ничего "капать" и "колоть" ненужно. При болях нужно принимать НПВС  (препараты Мелоксикама, Нимесулида, коксибы). ЛФК.
Персонально ни с кем из врачей Славкурорта не знаком.  Можете получить информацию о работающих санаториях в сети, через знакомых. Можете спокойно съездить в Славянск и узнать, какой санаторий работает. "Язык до Киева доведёт".


----------

